# Anyone wants to trade 51cm Motobecane Ti frame for 53cm?



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

EDIT: Found one, thanks!

I have the 53cm and it seems to be too big for me. Need smaller :/

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=24336


----------

